# Hello Hello



## Hj-225 (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been watching this forum for a couple of weeks now and I thought it was about time I said hi... "hi" :roll:

Had my TT for about a month now and loving it, previous car was a mk4 Golf GTI (1.8t), but I just needed something quicker and oh boy I'm pleased with the TT. I've had quick cars before but this is just great!

Anyway pic below and I intend to keep it pretty standard with a few subtle tweaks coming soon (I hope) :wink:




Catch you all soon (once I get used to posting images and such like)

Hj


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome don't be shy now :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what ever you don't start modding :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

Don't let the 'mods' get you. :wink: 
John.


----------

